
Ask HN: How do you take a break? - alldrops
You know, when neither your head or your code work anymore
======
CuriouslyC
Exercise is the best break in existence. Lifting weights in particular is
really great at clearing your head. Watching a television show or random video
lecture while walking on the treadmill works pretty well too.

------
bwackwat
Walk in sun.

Eat the food.

Play a game.

------
tenken
during my break time i walk.

